# Tequiza



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Do they still make this stuff? I used to drink it all the time but its' no longer avaialble here in Buffalo. It was great with a good hand rolled cigar on a hiot summer's night!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember this stuff. I havent seen it forever. I think they may have discontinued it. Never thought to pair it with a cigar.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a good one... I will check the local package store when I go to get my drinks... I will get back to you.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They still make it ,not that many places carry it.they dont make the regular without the lime.you can still get it with the lime in it


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

They still make it, a sixxer was brought for my b-day this past weekend.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, next question. How can I get it shipped to me, and from where?


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I found a few links you might want to try.
http://www.boozebros.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=20316
http://www.federaldistributors.com/specialbeer.htm << Possibly call them and see?
http://bestinwine.com/shop/catalog/Tequiza-Beer-6-12-FL-OZ-p-6296.html

I'd see if you can order from one of these sites.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I found out that Wegman's carries it in Rochester. I'm in Rochester every other month for NWA Upstate wrestling so I'll pick up some when I'm there.


----------

